# Forum Game: The Inquisition hunts you for...



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I dunno where the idea for this came from.

Basically, type a reason for the Inquisition to hunt the person who posted above you. I can't start cuz noone's above me


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

For bastardizing the English (pardon me, High Gothic) language with the words 'cuz' and 'dunno.' Ordo Grammaticus, attack!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

For being a heretic (I mean, thats what you get when you play Chaos, everybody hates you :laugh


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

For being a tattletale


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> For being a heretic (I mean, thats what you get when you play Chaos, everybody hates you :laugh





Alsojames said:


> For being a tattletale


Both of you, for not even completing your post, the Ordo Perfectus.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Both of you, for not even completing your post, the Ordo Perfectus.


For making up a false Ordo.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh wow, it seems I misread the OP, I somehow gathered that you needed to point out which branch of the Inquisition.
Well since it's just pointing out a flaw in a post, that's pretty fucking lame, fuck this.


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

For saying unholy words the Inquisition will hunt you down!:aggressive:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

For being Khorne-tainted metalhead. Burn, you Khorne worshiping spacebear.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

For being a horrendously mutated red spaceworm thing!

With mandibles!:shok:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You don't have to point out flaws in a post, just something funny in general.

Arnold's getting hunted because his username says that he is a 'brother' but plays Chaos Daemons.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Sayeth the pointy eared one. We all know that those pointy ears gave birth to Slaanesh. Purge!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Sayeth the pointy eared one. We all know that those pointy ears gave birth to Slaanesh. Purge!


What's this Slaneesh you talk about so knowledgeably? 

Burn Heretic!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Ordo Signiturio will purge you for not having a banner in your sig.

BURN IN THE NAME OF THE ORDO SIGNITURIO!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Thy shall be hunted for thy bane of kings.


----------



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

you shall be killed for saying 'kings' there is only one emperor

-N-


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

For not capitalising 'Emperor' or giving Him His full title of 'God-Emperor, beloved by all', the Ordo Hereticus are onto you, my son!


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You will be hunted down because you capitalised ,him and his, for no reason.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Toalewa850, you will be hunted for not capitalising His and Him... His name is always capitalised...


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You will be hunted for capitalising my name for no reason. lol


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Several reasons:

I. You play Space Wolves, who don't follow the Codex Astartes.
II. You corrupt your post with the word "lol", is it some sort of heretical code?
III. Your avatar is of a heretic.
IV. Your sig banner features a Star Wars Clone or something, but this is a 40k forum!

(Edited, Doelago and Toalewa posted while i wrote)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Master WootWoot, you will be hunted cause you said that Republic Commandos are a reason to be hunted...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You shall be smited for hunting too many people Master WootWoot!
Whats that Inquisitor? Virus bombs you say? Nothing else at all? Well HELL YEAH! *Fires the Virus bomb at Wootwoot EDIT: And Doelago for Ninjaing me!*.


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted because you have an overly long post.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Stillios, you will be hunted for... No, wait... You will not be hunted for anything... Emperors blessing, and have a good day! Instead, toalewa850 will be hunted for hunting Stillios...


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted for being Ninja'd by me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

toalewa850 said:


> You are hunted for being Ninja'd by me.


You are to be hunted for ninjaing me...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Doelago, you will hunted for posting too many times in this thread! Form of excecution: Dismemberment! 

Vanilla, attack!
View attachment 9773


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted for giving an unsatisfying death. Tearing his insides to his outsides would be better.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You both are to be hunted, just cause I want you to be hunted... Have a good day people, and play nice!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You will be hunted for your Chapter are dirty mutants who turn into Wulfen!


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted for dissing the SWs.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are to be hunted for hunting people...


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted for making lame reasons to be hunted.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You are to be hunted because you hunted a person who was hunting you because you were hunting them while they were hunting you!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

toalewa850 said:


> You are hunted for making lame reasons to be hunted.


You are to be hunted for calling my reasons lame...

Edit: And Stillios for being a ninja...


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted for calling stillos a ninja even though he's not.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

And you for claiming that he is not... When he clearly is... Gotta get some coffee...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You are hunted for being an UNBELIEVER!!!

DAMNIT DOELAGO!!!!


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted for capitalising unbeliever for no reason.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You are hunted for not capitalising UNBELIEVER for no reason.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thus I declare that you shall be hunted for not agreeing with us about the CAPITALIZATION of UNBELIEVER!

Edit: Damnit Stillios, stop ninjaing me!!!


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted for capitalising for no reason.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You are being hunted for making me lose the fething game!


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You are hunted for losing the game. I must go now.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You are hunted for going now!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are hunted for hunting someone who leaves without a reason!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You are hunted for hunting me!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

You are all hunted for having no life outside this thread! (except for maybe toalewa)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are to be hunted for calling us no-life!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

You are to be hunted for hunting me for a lame reason! Also, I am having steak tonight. Mmmmm... steak.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are to be hunted for calling my reason lame and having steak tonight!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

You are to be hunted for denying me my steak!

Also, you cannot hunt me back because my canibalistic rabbit Vanilla will attack you and rip out your throat!
View attachment 9774


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are to be hunted for... Argh, fuck this! I am leaving... And I will get my coffee... And I wont post again in this bullshit thread...


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

You are hunted for fornecating under consent of the king instead of the emperor.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

By order of Grand Inquisitor Agravius, you have been found to have a personal identity number within one digit of a known heretic, which is close enough for the heresy to move from you to him, via osmosis.

For your execution, we will be using a clever little device known as 'The Hook'. Its name says it all, really.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for using the hook.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're now targeted for playing xenos. Burn, alien!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

You are hunted for using underscores in your username. Underscores are a _xenos _ creation.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> You're now targeted for playing xenos. Burn, alien!


Your now being hunted by the Inquistion because you don't have Inquisitorial authority. You made a blanket statement that failed to mention any kind of backing by any of the Ecclesiastical orders, therefore you must be a rogue traitor who will now be purged by the hand of Inquisitor D-A-C.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Boc said:


> You are hunted for using underscores in your username. Underscores are a _xenos _ creation.


Your being hunted for being too quick !!!



D-A-C said:


> Your now being hunted by the Inquistion because you don't have Inquisitorial authority. You made a blanket statement that failed to mention any kind of backing by any of the Ecclesiastical orders, therefore you must be a rogue traitor who will now be purged by the hand of Inquisitor D-A-C.


D-A-C is now being hunted for being too slow ... wait a minute ...


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

You are hunted for not showing your avatar's face. What are you trying to hide? Whatever it is, it reeks of Slaanesh.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're being hunted for being paranoid....wait....


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You're being hunted for implied hypocrisy!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Brother Arnold, you sir are being hunted for playing Daemons. Don't you know Chaos Space Marines are the way to go? Heretics in Power Armour is so 40k :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are hunted for not having links in your sig.

The Ordo Sig something or other strikes again!


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for playing a Successor Chapter of the Ultrasmurfs! Nobody likes Ultrasmurfs!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for hating the Ultramarines and their successors!

Midnight


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

You are being hunted for signing your post.


----------



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

you are been hunted because we said so.

-N-


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Ordo Signitoro has come once again to purge you for not having a sig. And, Brother Arnold, A: A lot of people like Ultramarines. B: The Black Templars are the rightous sons of Dorn, and originally spawned from the Imperial Fists, not the Ultramarines.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for being a perfectionist.
Go Ordo Perfectori!!!!


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

All are hunted for contributing such funny posts... I CANNOT BE SHOWN UP!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted because you have shamelessly entered a 40k Forum with a Fantasy avatar!

Midnight


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

The Meddler said:


> All are hunted for contributing such funny posts... I CANNOT BE SHOWN UP!!!


Your being hunted by the Inquisition for using caps to indicate shouting, as it upset the Sisters of Silence.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Your being hunted by the Inquisition for using caps to indicate shouting, as it upset the Sisters of Silence.


D-A-C is now being hunted by the Inquisition for being slow ... AGAIN!!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Aw, c'mon, you can't hunt _yourself_. The rest of us need something to occupy oursleves...

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Aw, c'mon


You are being hunted for daring to shorten a word. Words have rights too you know.
The Ordo for the Prevention of Cruelty to Words (OPCW).


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Aw, c'mon, you can't hunt _yourself_. The rest of us need something to occupy oursleves...
> 
> Midnight


Fine, your being hunted by the Inquisition for signing your name at the end of your post and going off topic by not having anyone be hunted by the Inquisition in your post.

D-A-C


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

That's it, screw the lot of you!!!!! LOL


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for being ninja'd by me. Ordo Ninjitsu.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for not using a latin-sounding Ordo word. Ordo Namus Conventionus

Midnight


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Four Inquisitors are sent to you for making up an Ordo... One to declare you Heretic, one to incinerate you, one to deny your existence, and one to curse your remains.

-Adeptus haeresis annuntiabit


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are hunted for having a chaos army. Death to the heretic!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for having a picture in your signature. Have writing like normal people, god.

Midnight


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

You are being hunted for your close proximity to a heretic. Surely the taint must have gotten to you. BURN!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Ordo Signitoro will have to strike again. You are hunted for having no sig!


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The Ordo Signitoro will have to strike again. You are hunted for having no sig!


OOC: You don't have a sig either. 

IC: You are being hunted for my trophy wall. Ordo Yourmomus


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nave: See my last post before that one.

You are purged for deeming me to have no sig.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Your hunted for being post #89, which has the numbers of Khorne and Tzeentech in it.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for owning a daemon.
Ordo Malleus (I think).


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Your hunted for owning a daemon as well, and for having a necron army.

And yes its Ordo Malleus


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for having an avatar with the picture of a traitor legion. You just state your main army as Ultramarines as a cover-up.

BURN HERETIC


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for helping me remember the Ordo. I cannot accept help from a daemon consortor. Ordo Hateus Daemonus Andus Everythingus Aboutus Themus.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Darnit, ninja'd. :ireful2:
BoK, you are being hunted for fearing no evil, for we must fear corruption in order to prevent ourselves from succumbing to it. You must be evil youself to not fear it.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

YoU A re HunTed F o r BeiNg GggFfkHIdrgs;udlDSh. InSANE,a AM I. DO I soUND Insane? DO I!!!


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Your being hunted for being a tzeentech meddler


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for not ending your sentence with a full stop. Ordo Punctualis.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are hunted for playing Necrons. 

PURGE THE ALIEN


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Another one who refuses to end with a full stop!!! We may have an epidemic on our hands...
COMMENCE EXTERMINATUS!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Inqusition hunts you for being a hyprocrite. You ended with .... and a !.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Karnax said:


> Another one who refuses to end with a full stop!!! We may have an epidemic on our hands...
> COMMENCE EXTERMINATUS!


Both of which are stand-ins for full stops. In no place did I end the sentence with something other than punctuation. You on the other hand, did.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hunted for proving me wrong.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hunted for proving me wrong.


:laugh:Take that heretical scum. You are no match for my powers of punctuation.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for putting two smilies right next to each other, with no spaces, punctuation or words in between them.

Midnight


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Hunted because his sig contains the names of god other than the emperor.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Hunted by the Ordo Contradictorius for wilfully ignoring the Daemon in his signature!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Hunted by the Ordo Orthodoxus for inventing a non-existent Ordo! 




...wait...

_*runs*_


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for speaking in an incomplete sentence.


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You're hunted for correcting people!
*slaps*


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You're hunted for slapping someone!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are hunted for... blackmail. Ah yes, the Inquisition hunts you for Blackmail.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

You're hunted for being unsure of why to hunt someone!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You're hunted for being a Word Bearer Tyranid Hive Fleet. Thats DOUBLE HERETICAL!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for playing CSM biker gangs. I'll just introduce you to me Speed Freekz and my White Scars...


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

For playing a Non-Codex compliant Chapter!

....er....


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You're hunted for saying "er"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for making me lose The Game.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Your hunted for making me lose the game as well. I was doing so well this time too.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for doing well at the game.

Midnight


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

You are being hunted for having a confusing sig.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

The Ordo Malleus and Hereticus hunts you for:


Shortening words like "signature to simpler words like "sig".
Having all the words in your username right after each other, with no spaces
Playing the an army that is heretical, possessed and right out Chaos


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are purged for wrongly-quoting Hitler.


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

You are being hunted for studying hitler's life so closely that you can be sure he never said that. Neo-nazi much?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for posting only 6 comments in a whole month!

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for digging a pit and filling it with clouds and clowns. Only in the warp can stuff like that happen.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for stealing this poor guy/monster/living mountain's name...

http://media.photobucket.com/image/adventure quest carnax/IcebreakerZ100/AdventureQuest/Carnax.jpg

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are being hunted for linking us to Photobucket! Burn heretic! (I cant believe I am back here again... )


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You are hunted for not having the BURN THE HERETIC! part of your signature big enough.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

You are hunted for not really having a good reason to be hunted for.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for needing a good reason to hunt someone in an organisation where innocence proves nothing!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are hunted for planning the post to be short when it actually is.



lastdaysofhumanity said:


> You are being hunted for studying hitler's life so closely that you can be sure he never said that. Neo-nazi much?


Well actually seeing as I had to study Germany post World War 1 - pre-World War 2 in my GSCEs, that would give me an excuse I guess.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for changing the subject so quickly! Were you afraid that further investigations would find evidence that would prove me innocent? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

You are hunted for having too many Ms in Hmm


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for not seeing the contradiction in my last two comments! Thus you shall be hunted by the Ordo Contradictorius and their Chamber Militant, the Screaming Hippos!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for having a lower Rep/Post ratio than me! I am supreme!

Midnight


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

You are being hunted for playing DoWII, a heretical game which is (slightly) imbalanced toward xenos. UNACCEPTABLE.




Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well actually seeing as I had to study Germany post World War 1 - pre-World War 2 in my GSCEs, that would give me an excuse I guess.


Touched a nerve?


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for not liking DoW 2, which was a cool game in my opinion.

EDIT: Wow, never thought this game would get so popular 0.o


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for editing your post. Only perfection should be allowed to live. Ordo Perfectorus.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You are being hunted for having 117 posts at the time of this post, which are the holy numbers of the american teen gamer.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for not giving your location. No matter, the Inquisition shall soon hunt you down...


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Your hunted for having the foul worlds of nurgle zombies in your signature.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for 1. spelling the word 'words' wrong, 2. having a daemon in your sig, 3. mistakenly believing my zombies to be nurgles spawn when in fact they have nothing to do with him and 4. most inquisitors have nothing better to do.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for not using a possessive apostrophe in the word 'Nurgle's'.

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for not ending with a full stop. Full stops have rights too.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for making a mistake.

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for not stating what that reason is.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You are hunted for having too many heretical armies.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for hunting someone who is a heretic whilst bearing the image of a heretical legion.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You hunted for hunting while bearing the image of a foul xenos


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are hunted for implying that just getting rid of my xenos avatar can spare me the inquisition's wrath.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Ordo Xenos hunts you for keeping an alien.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted because your main army is heretical.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for quoting a heretical squid thing from the sea world of Mon Calamari!


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

You are hunted for using an animated pictogram in your signature block!


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for your username containing a number which is a multiple of 8, the number of Khorne!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for playing a Daemons army, whilst daring to retain the name of 'Brother'. You are no brother of mine, heretic!

Midnight


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for signing off your posts!
Even more ominously, the word you sign off with is "midnight". What are you trying to hide, hmmmm?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for not using a capital letter in a proper noun. It's a name, hence it's spelt 'Midnight', not 'midnight'.

Midnight


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You are hunted for living in the domain of a Daemon Prince called sheogorath. You might even be Sheogorath!


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

You are hunted for knowing too much about Sheogorath!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for licking cows. How weird _are_ you?

Midnight


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You are hunted for killing clowns and attempting to hide their bodies in a hole.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are hunted for having a Daemon Adoptable.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for having the three digits of your rep the same at the time of this post (222) which is too similar to a heretical number (665+1) to go unnoticed.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for playing Eldar and Dark Eldar. I smell a hypocrit!

Midnight


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

You are being hunted for not only signing your post, but also for playing Tau... you paint them yellow don't you.... oh those damn cow feet aliens... damn them.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for blaspheming on the same page as the epicness who created this thread.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for calling me 'epicness'. I will thank you upon your arrival at my place.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are hunted for being located in the warp whilst using eldar. I can stand xenos, but not silly xenos. What self respecting eldar lives in _the warp_?!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

There you go again with those proper nouns. You are HUNTED!

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for not making any sense, what proper nouns?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

My name is MidnightSun, it is midnight.

Midnight is a proper noun (Name, or a specific thing), whereas midnight is an improper noun (Not a specific thing or name).

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Who were you talking to then?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Karnax said:


> You are hunted for being located in the warp whilst using eldar. I can stand xenos, but not silly xenos. What self respecting eldar lives in _the warp_?!


You. It's the Warp, because it's a place. The warp would be a twisted or malformed piece of metal or wood. It's also the Eldar, like Humans, Orks and Tyranids. They're names. Names=Proper Nouns.

I paint my Tau white.

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I hunt you for correcting me. The Inquisition hunts you for not signing your full name.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Inquisition hunts you for being selective. Many people (JDWoogie, for one) sign off with just part of there name, but do you hunt them?

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

No, because they are not on this thread. You are being hunted for naming the Chaos player who has a dreadnought as his avatar, as you have been tainted by typing his name.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Keep calm, Midnight, keep calm...

*How many TIMES!* It's a fuckin' Dreadnought! Dreadnought! With a 'D'!

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Dreadnoughts do not have to have a capital 'D'.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You are hunted for annoying another player


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Karnax said:


> Dreadnoughts do not have to have a capital 'D'.


Have to back Midnight up on this, but Dreadnaughts do have to have a capital because you're naming something.

Anyway, the Inquistion hunts you because they've discovered amongst other things that:

1) You've been cheating in 40k games by not telling your opponent about certain punitive special rules.

2) You've been insisting on DA players only giving their Storm Shield Termies a 4+ invulnerable save.

3) You ganged up on an Ork player in a doubles match because he was the only player not using Tyranids.

4) You cheated by assaulting with your Blood Claws after they'd moved twelve inches in a Rhino.

5) You've not stopped moaning every chance you get about two games you didn't win because of unfair players opposing you...

Oh Shit! I'd better get running!


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

The Sullen One said:


> Have to back Midnight up on this, but Dreadnaughts do have to have a capital because you're naming something.


:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:
I hunt you MidnightSun for being right about me being wrong, and I hunt The Sullen One for backing him up.:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

The Inquisition hunts you for overdriving with emoticons.

Also, you play space skeletons.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I hunt you for being a hypocrite. Your avatar looks like a skeleton with eyes and wearing combat gear.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Have to back Midnight up on this, but Dreadnaughts do have to have a capital because you're naming something.
> 
> Anyway, the Inquistion hunts you because they've discovered amongst other things that:
> 
> ...



What? I done none of those things. I don't even know you, I'm confused.

Anyway the inquisition hunts you for trying to take their job into your own hands.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

The Sullen One was talking to me. He is being hunted for making up lies about an honoured member of the Imperium aka me.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for being a Necron, yet still claiming to be an honoured member of the glorious Imperium of Man, ruled over by our Most Beloved God-Emperor, Saviour of Mankind and Conqueror of the Stars!
Go go Ordo Contradictorius!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're both hunted for arguing.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You're hunted for not telling us what you did to the original James!


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

You are hunted for keeping a lvl 14 xeno pet.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You are hunted for not making it clear who you are hunting!


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

You are being hunted for having no Avatar picture.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

You are being hunted for being a dirty commie.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted because your signature reminds me of MidnightSun.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You're being hunted for having a confusing flag. Is it England or the UK? Make your frickin' mind up.

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are hunted for shortening the word fricking to frickin'.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for shortening the word fricking to frickin'.

Learn that you need to change that post to:

You are hunted for shortening the word 'fricking' to 'frickin'.

Then I will pay attention to you.

Midnight


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You are hunted for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Labour, Liberal Democrats, Conservatives and *N*azis.
I know this is kinda pushing the rules of the forum, but I think it's necessary as I'm using it to emphasize a point. For god's sake learn English!

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for living in a place I haven't heard of.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for being ignorant to the wonders of New Sheoth.

Midnight


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

White Knight said:


> What? I done none of those things. I don't even know you, I'm confused.
> 
> Anyway the inquisition hunts you for trying to take their job into your own hands.


The last three are something of a private joke.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're all hunted for making this forum game so damn popular in such a small time.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for being inconsistent; is it a Forum Game (Like in the title), or a forum game (Like you say now)?

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are hunted for making me aware of New Sheoth.


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

You are hunted because I don't know what New Sheoth is: it's probably heretical lore that must be PURGED.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for not following my link.

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for hunting me for being inconsistent.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You're hunted because your Avatar has a bib.

Midnight


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Your hunted for mistaking a 'tabard' for a 'bib'. The *D*ark *A*ngels are not happy.

I even added grammar, seeing as you feel so strongly about it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for getting your cloth names wrong. A tabard hangs down from the waist, not the neck. You should add grammar anyway, not just to please me. Good English makes EVERYONE happy!

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for making me point out my school as a counter to that. Everyone is happy there and almost nobody uses propAr [email protected]


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> You're hunted for making me point out my school as a counter to that. Everyone is happy there and almost nobody uses propAr [email protected]


If I was there, they wouldn't. If I was there and everyone used proper Grammar then everyone would still be happy, no?

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted because they'd probably make fun of you for being a grammar nazi. Like me. Except not really.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You're hunted for not making any sense.

Midnight


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted because you earlier have been wrong about what a tabard is. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabard


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You are being hunted for saying worshipping your body is heresy in the bodybuilding thread!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah, crap. There goes my momentum.

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for losing your momentum. Every good Imperial should keep his momentum.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Your hunted for lecturing someone on being a decent imperial when your main army is eldar


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for asking for that stupid signature.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for combining races from 2 different worlds; fantasy and 40k!


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You're hunted for caring!


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

You're hunted for thinking that the inquisition would care that he cares.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You're hunted for caring about the Inquisition caring that I care that he cares!:wacko:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for still playing Chaos Daemons.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You're hunted for being a young upstart: I've been a member for eight months longer than you, and yet you have more posts *and* more rep. :dunno:

Oh how the mighty are fallen. Midnight, you were great once...

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Inquisition hunts you for having me to hunt you again. And technically, I'm older than you according to your age so I don't know why you're calling me a young upstart! . *Shakes fist angrily*

Although, If you are talking about the forums, I understand.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The Inquisition hunts you for having me to hunt you again. And technically, I'm older than you according to your age so I don't know why you're calling me a young upstart! . *Shakes fist angrily*
> 
> Although, If you are talking about the forums, I understand.


Quiet, forum whelp! Listen to the wise forum Elders, and tremble!

Midnight


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

The Inquisition hunts you for shaking your fist without proper Administratum clearance.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Inquisition hunts you for bringing this thread back on topic.

Midnight


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

You are hunted for trying to get people to speak english, when we all know that in the 41st millenium everybody speaks low Gothic.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

White Knight said:


> You are hunted for trying to get people to speak english, when we all know that in the 41st millenium everybody speaks low Gothic.


:suicide:

It's English. English. English. Not english, FUCKING ENGLISH! Low Gothic! Not low Gothic! Low Gothic, with a capital L!

Midnight


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You will be hunted by the Ordo Malleus for possessing a daemon that makes you confusing.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for having a Guardsman as an Avatar, but collecting Tzeentch Warriors.

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for being younger than me but having moar rep -_______-


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for having a lower post/rep ratio than me!

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for bragging


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Your hunted for living in the warp and playing Eldar. Burn, xeno scum.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

The Inquisition hunts you for HIDING IN METAL BOXES, THE COWARD, THE FOOL!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

The Inquisition hunts you for calling someone who hides in metal boxes a coward. IT'S A LEGITIMATE STRATEGY, albeit one I don't use.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Inquisition hunts you for not using the strategy of hiding in metal boxes.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

You are to be hunted for living perilously close to Wales.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

You are hunted for having a creepy profile picture


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for not having a profile picture.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

You are hunted for using a B&C Marine for an avatar.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for not using a B&C avatar.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You hunted for having less rep than me!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for being older than me.


----------



## Bellum_Pango (Dec 24, 2010)

You are being hunted for quoting Admiral Ackbar in your signature


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for trying to make retreating sound courageous


----------



## nobzrulzwaaagh (Dec 24, 2010)

You are hunted for mentioning the word retreat. coward.... waaagh!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for not starting a sentence with a capital letter.

Midnight


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

You are being hunted for playing Alien Swarm. You are clearly a Tyranid sympathizer!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Desecai said:


> You are being hunted for playing Alien Swarm. You are clearly a Tyranid sympathizer!


:shok: My god, you can see into my MIND! http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78368

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted again.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for saying that someone is hunted, without a reason.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for hunting someone for hunting someone.


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

You're hunted for clearly being a clone sent to assassinate and replace some poor guy named James.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You're hunted for making Alsojames a scapegoat!
YOU'RE trying to assassinate some poor guy called James!


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

You're hunted for having no picture.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

You're hunted for having two Khorne Daemons!

And they're both called Eddie!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for having no daemons.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Inquisition hunts you for being a Hypocrite.

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The inquisition hunts you for signing your blood posts when we know it was you who posted anyway!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> The inquisition hunts you for signing your blood posts when we know it was you who posted anyway!


You are hunted for not giving Inquisition a capital letter, as a proper noun, and for missing out the 'y' in 'bloody'.

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for being a freaking grammar nazi.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for not reading page 20 of this thread.

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Your hunted for saying I haven't read the last two or three pages when I have, especially as I have posted in them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Edited. My mistake.

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted as I have read every page of this thread.

EDIT - besides, I know how to speak and what I should type, ever heard of a typo?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> You're hunted as I have read every page of this thread.
> 
> EDIT - besides, I know how to speak and what I should type, ever heard of a typo?


Then you should know, unless you have an abysmal memory span, that it's a Nazi. N. N. *N*.

Midnight

EDIT: Let's just get on with the fucking game and end all this language nonsense. It's obvious that it's not sinking in.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Like I said, ever heard of a typo? Besides, I don't give a fuck if I spell nazi like that. Big deal.

Your hunted for being 13 and acting a lot older


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> Your hunted for being 13 and acting a lot older


I don't think I own any hunteds, sorry! You're hunted for being sarcastic.

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for being in New Sheoth!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You're being hunted for living in Spixworth!

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for being younger than me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> You're being hunted for living in Spixworth!
> 
> Midnight


Nothing wrong with Spixworth  

You're being hunted for not showing your age.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are hunted for not having an adoptable.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for being a hypocrite.

Midnight

EDIT: Dang it just didn't show your signature. Ah well, you're hunted for living on a planet that ain't a tomb world.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for combining adeptus astartes with xenos.

EDIT: that was a fail. Midnight is hunted for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are hunted for not having an adoptable.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You are hunted for using that twice in the past 2 posts and for saying I don't have an adoptable when I do, it's just not in my sig


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

For sticking your tongue out to the inquisitors :wink:.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for not starting your post with 'You are hunted for...'.

Midnight


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

You are hunted for not doing the same to every other person who didn't start their post with "You shall be hunted for".


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for having a blue square in your reputation rectangle!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for having half a Satan's worth of rep.

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for joining before me.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for going into the warp. That place is only for marines and xenos!


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

You are a Mutant with an oversized overbite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

You're hunted for putting to many "!"'s.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

you're hunted because... just because.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are hunted for having a daemon named Bob. He should have a proper daemonic name.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for knowing proper daemon names.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for having an MSN. It's one of the top life destroyers, next to WoW, Facebook, Halo, etc.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> You're hunted for having an MSN. It's one of the top life destroyers, next to WoW, Facebook, Halo, etc.


You're hunted for missing out CoD on that list.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for suggesting that Cities of Death ruins lives.

Midnight


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for not understanding that CoD in this case stands for Call of Duty.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> You're hunted for not understanding that CoD in this case stands for Call of Duty.


You're hunted for making me laugh :laugh:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for getting my sense of humor.

.....hehe....call of....doodee...hehe...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for being biased towards your Tau army. Why don't you have an Eldar Avatar? :laugh: I know that Eldar already get Avatars, I mean your picture...

Mind you, an Eldar picture would be biased towards Eldar, so you need an Avatar that's half Tau half Eldar. Or something completely non-40k, like me!

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're Hunted for having clouds, clowns, smell, butter and tears in the same quote.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are hunted for having the words Pity, Fear and Remorse in your signature picture. This isn't some kind of sick Halo Prophets consipracy, is it?

Midnight


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for being as old as me, but having more reputation than me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for listing your age on the internet!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for not listing your age!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for misspelling "Snakebites".


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> You're hunted for misspelling "Snakebites".


You're hunted for not realised Orks spell 'Snakebites' like 'Snakebitez'.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for humiliating me!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Your hunted for being humiliated previously, DARK SCRETS ARE A CRIM TO THE EMPARAH!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You are being hunted for misspelling 'Crime', 'Secrets' and 'Emperor'.

Midnight


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for playing Alien Swarm, Tyranids and Dark Angels.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for joining around the same time as me, being younger than me, living on the opposite side of the world in relation to me, having over twice the amount of posts of me and having more reputation than me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're being hunted for having a picture that looks like a buttcrack blowing a bubble.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted formaking fun of the Tau. The Greater Good will find you.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Hunted for being a Xeno...Die xeno scum(no offense intended of course!)


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

(none taken)

You're hunted for having an odd number of rep!


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

you are hunted down for not fixing that


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kastle said:


> you are hunted down for not fixing that


You're hunted for making me laugh with your cheeky comment


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for keeping your tongue out of your mouth most of the time.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for being a master of Wootwoots, which I have not heard of before and therefore must be xenos and therefore must be an enemy to the imperium and therefore must be destroyed.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for being extremely paranoid. You must be hiding something. Something heretical. HERETIC


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

You are hunted for residing in the warp, a known refuge of traitors, heretics, and other scum.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

You are hunted by the inquistion because it's been a slow day and they need some way to alleviate the boredom.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You are hunted for calling others of your kind a scum, as you play chaos space marines and therefore must live in the warp unless stated otherwise. And you are also hunted for proclaiming about the last days of humanity.

EDIT: You all are hunted for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

You are being hunted for being ninja'd.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

you are hunted for making me chuckle when I read your sig.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for having an award i do not have.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

You shall receive the award of being hunted for desiring that which is not yours.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

You all shall be punished for declaring Inquisitional Manhunts when you yourself are not part of the Inquisition! You all are arrested for impersonating Inquisitional Members!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You are hunted for having one of the funniest avatars ever. Fun is for heretics.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for being the same person as me! The impostor is a heretic!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for double posting...


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for making the Master himself realise what he has done.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're hunted for calling yourself a master, when the Emperor is our master. Blasphemer!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for denying imperial titles like "Grand Master" and "Chapter Master"


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Master WootWoot said:


> You're hunted for denying imperial titles like "Grand Master" and "Chapter Master"


You're hunted for thinking that "Grand Master" and "Chapter Master" are equal to "the" master.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Hunted for being #339 the number of nurgel. Cuz I said so.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kalshinko said:


> Hunted for being #339 the number of nurgel. Cuz I said so.


I'm not following you :S


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Hunted for being #341 as well.........lets say number of Khorne and for not following me.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

For hunting someone for being a number, if we keep going like that the thread will be ruined.


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

You're hunted for not being a number.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for only having 2 rep.

-chuckle-


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for only having 25 rep.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Your being hunted for being a dark disciple.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You're being hunted for being a warsmith.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

You are hunted for having the arrogence to name an adoptable after yourself


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You're hunted for having a really cute sig DX


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hunted for being a tyranid sympathiser


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

You're hunted for not playing imperial forces, and you're hiding your sig?


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

hunted for no particular reason, just because the Inquisition is bored and needs to make the figures add up. If they don't kill at least a hundred heretics in a month, they lose their pool privileges.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're hunted for thinking they only kill 100 heretics a month.


----------

